# Des PE formidable mais toujours en retard



## Angélique (2 Septembre 2022)

En retard de 5 mn mais si je compte les transmissions,15mn voire plus.
Ils sont adorables mais voilà, ils arrivent en retard.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains et je suis repartie du point de RDV oû ils reprennent leur bébé pile à l'heure sans attendre (sortie de l'école avec mes périscolaires).
10mn après j'ai appelé pour savoir si je m'étais trompé dans l'horaire...personne ne répond. 
Bref la maman me tel 15 mn après en me disant "je suis devant l'école" 
Je lui dis que c'est 16h30 devant l'école et que je retourne chez moi avec tous ce petit monde qui veut prendre son goûter. 
Je pense que cette petite piqûre de rappel fera son chemin...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, pour moi ce ne sont pas des p.e formidables, une fois ou deux ok, mais en continu c'est un manque de respect.


----------



## Angélique (2 Septembre 2022)

😔😔😔 plutôt désorganisés je dirais, ils ont vraiment du mal à gérer leur temps et moi je leur propose un créneau très serré pour l'accueil de la petite mais bon, on verra.


----------



## zabeth 1 (2 Septembre 2022)

bonsoir, 
ben dans ce cas vous changez les horaires non ? Ils viennent chercher leur enfant chez vous, quand vous êtes rentrée,  ainsi pas de souci de retard et vous n 'avez pas à les attendre avec tout votre petit monde. 
manque total de respect et ça désorganise tout. 
Sont peut être bien gentils ces parents mais vous n'avez pas à subir leur désorganisastion à eux...
bon courage.


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Septembre 2022)

"Formidables" ben non, ils ne respectent pas les horaires notés au contrat, et c'est vous qui vous souciez de leur retard...
La moindre des choses seraient qu'ils vous préviennent qu'ils seront en retard... et si c'est systématique, demandez un avenant avec 15mn en plus afin de récupérer leur enfant chez vous, vous ne pouvez pas poireauter devant l'école avec les autres enfants...


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Septembre 2022)

Voilà tout est dit par les collègues et je les rejoins ! je demande un avenant (voir 15 ou 30 mn) puisqu'il y aura des changement d'horaire et je n'attends plus devant l'école le bon vouloir de ce PE ! on ne peut pas dire qu'ils sont formidables NON gentils peut-être ? mais gens-foutre à votre encontre !!! recadrez-les vite fait ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour en théorie l'heure du départ de l'accueilli noté au contrat est l'heure ou le parent quitte le domicile de l'assmat avec son petit. Alors autant parfois on peut passer sur un retard occasionnel surtout si parfois le PE arrive un peu en avance .autant un quart d'heure chaque jour est une erreur du calcul de la mensualisation qu'il faut corriger ou dans un premier temps compter en heures complémentaires en prévenant les PE du problème de vive voix peut être même en rdv.


----------



## Griselda (4 Septembre 2022)

Voilà surtout pourquoi non il n'est jamais une bonne idée de dire que le point de RDV c'est devant l'école car que fais tu alors avec tes autres accueillis? Le pieds de grue? En cas d'incident à cet endroit là on sera en droit de te demander comment se fait il que vous ne soyez pas tous chez toi? Ton lieu de travail.
J'expliquerais très simplement à ces PE qu'après avoir essayé ça ne fonctionne pas. Que ma mission est de respecter les besoins de chaque enfant et pas juste de m'adapter à ce qui pourrait être pratique pour eux les Parents. Qu'en me choisissant ils connaissaient mon adresse et à priori on ne fait pas de livraison drive, n'est ce pas (Joke!). Donc désormais je leur demande de recupérer comme il se doit l'enfant chez moi qui est d'ailleurs l'adresse officiel de mon lieu d'accueil (et pas le portail d'une école). Qu'à priori l'horaire a été mal établi puisqu'ils n'arrivent jamais à être reparti avec leur enfant avant telle heure, or ma responsabilité reste engagée jusqu'au départ de l'enfant. J'expliquerais qu'un retard de temps en temps ça peut arriver à tout le monde mais que mes autres enfants n'ont pas à en pâtir ou le moins possible voilà pourquoi la PMI m'a clairement demandé de ne plus attendre dans la rue. Je récupère les enfants, les ramène chez moi, leur donne le goûter et tous les Parents reviennent chercher leurs enfants au moins 5 minutes avant l'heure indiquée au contrat pour avoir le temps des transmissions.

Tout ça peut être expliqué gentiment, sans s’énerver, en disant bien que tu pensais que ça serait simple mais qu'en fait ça ne l'est pas. Les Parents, eux ne pouvant pas se rendre compte de ce qui coince en leur absence pendant qu'on les attends et pour les autres enfants qui plus est, c'est bien normal, voilà pourquoi je me permet de le leur expliquer et de comprendre pourquoi on va appliquer ce qui est la règle habituellement, maintenant qu'on sait pourquoi elle est faite ainsi.


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Formidable....foooormida-ble....
Fort-minables plutôt. 
Bon j'exagère,  c'était juste pour le clin d'oeil!
Bon quand  même,  des parents qui ne respectent pas les horaires sont loin d'être des parents formidables, plutôt irrespectueux....c'est juste mon avis,  pour moi, c'est une forme de respect.


----------



## Angélique (5 Septembre 2022)

Merci à tous.
Je vais recadrer.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Angélique,
Alors chez nous c’est impossible d’aller à l’école chercher des périscolaires ou nos propres enfants avec d’autres accueillis ! Le service agrément nous l’interdit. Et pareil pour l’accueil le matin ou le départ le soir, tout cela doit se dérouler à ton domicile. J’ai été dénoncée pour cela et j’ai eu un avertissement car cela est choquant paraît-il…
Du coup pour faire du périscolaire, une personne tiers doit emmener l’enfant à l’école ou le ramener chez nous.


----------



## Leeanna (6 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 je ne savais pas que c'était formellement interdit je sais que moi j'y vais de temps en temps à la sortie d'école, mais j'essaie toujours d'avoir un plan b et un plan c si jamais j'ai une sieste sur les coups de 16h.


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 , tu es en Ille et Vilaine ? 
C'est quand même de l'abus de pouvoir des puers ....rien n'interdit une assmat d'aller chercher ses propres enfants à l'école voir un enfant qu'elle aurait en périscolaire.....une aberration


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Oui nounou22, je suis en Ille-et-Vilaine.
J’ai même fait un recours au Président du CD et il a botté en touche avec une lettre bateau…


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Caro35 mais c'est n'importe quoi !!! pas le droit d'aller rechercher vos propres enfants à l'école parce que vous êtes ass mat ??? mais alors là je demande des explications en haut lieu ! avez-vous un courrier pour affirmer cela ? en tout cas je ne cautionne pas ce genre de choses ... l'accueil familial est bien loin et je persiste et signe pour çà ! le métier fout le camp courage à tous et toutes !!!


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

je ne suis pas surprise Caro, j'ai travaillé en Ille Et Vilaine une douzaine d'années et les abus étaient si fréquents, qu'un samedi, on a fait une manifestation devant le CG, avant leur réunion, ils ont du coup reçu une délégation, et fait marche arrière, je pense que nous étions au moins 200 manifestantes


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Dans ma commune de 1400 habitants nous sommes 7 ou 8 AM. Quand j’ai commencé il y a 12 ans, nous étions 14 ! La faute à qui à votre avis ?


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Si vous saviez tout ce que les puers nous disent OMG 😳 
On ne peut plus mettre du linge à sécher dans notre maison parce que ce n’est pas génial de voir les vêtements de notre famille, c’est du privé dans notre espace professionnel… On marche sur la tête, j’ai tout détaillé dans mon courrier au Psdt du CD (8 pages), et lui il me répond qu’il comprend que ce n’est pas facile de concilier notre métier avec notre vie privée bla-bla-bla mais que c’est pour le bien des enfants que nous accueillons …


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

C’est pour toutes ces raisons que je vais sûrement arrêter ce métier à la fin de l’année, à la fin de mon dernier contrat.
Ce n’est pas facile de trouver des contrats qui commencent à 8h30 (heure de mon retour de l’école, j’ai une fille en CM2 et je souhaite l’emmener tous les matins, elle rentre seule le soir).
Par contre je n’ai aucune idée de reconversion…


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Ça y est j’ai mes 2 étoiles 🤩 ⭐️


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

on cherche du service aux personnes agées


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Ici il y a une nouvelle ass mat elle emmène son enfant à l'école avec les accueillis ...


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Liline au moins avec les personnes âgés on n'a pas leur parents sur le dos !!! celle-là je ne voulais pas la rater mais OK je sors ! 😂


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Non mais on a leurs enfants !


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Et pour changer les couches, ce n’est pas la même chose 😳🤢


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

j'avoue que ça ne me tenterai pas, mais les personnes qui le font, aiment la relation avec ces personnes, et tous n'ont pas des couches


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Pas faux Caro leurs enfants sur le dos ! et les couches perso je ne pourrais pas ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 abus de pouvoir.

Rien n'interdit les trajets. A signaler plus haut si nécessaire. 

Il y a un référentiel auquel les cd et les puers doivent se conformer, dans le 35' ou ailleurs.


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Septembre 2022)

Ne pas entendre le linge a l'intérieur ?? Ne pas aller à l'école ?? Par chez nous il n'y a pas ces restrictions. Pour le linge j'ai une amie collègue qui ne seche son linge que dans la pièce à vivre. Et certaines vont chercher les enfants à l'école ,lors des entretiens les assmats qui vont à l'école préviennent des horaires de trajets et si ça ne convient le contrat ne se signé pas


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

De toute façon le même et SURTOUT quand il n'y a rien à dire, les puers trouvent quelque chose à dire ! Moi dans le 35 c'était la dernière fois mes lits parapluie : "quand il sera utile de changer les lits (donc sous entendu rien à reprocher à mes lits, état, fonctionnement, hygiène...), des lits en bois pliants (ha bon !) seront favorisés". Ça veut dire quoi ? On a rien à me reprocher mais on va faire comme ci notre visite à été nécessaire, utile. Et on invite à déclarer sur l'honneur que j'ai bien pris connaissance des consignes. De plus, où est le texte qui dit que les lits parapluie c'est pas bien ? Hein ?! Caro35, c'est peut être notre département qui veut ça, ces excès de zèle ? Un micro climat peut être ?! 🤔😉


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Perso quand les PE rentraient encore dans ma maison mon linge séchait parfois près du poêle et ils voyaient mes culottes mes soutien-gorge et les caleçons de tonton !!! c'est du grand n'importe quoi ... les petits m'aidaient parfois en me passant les épingles çà fait partie de la vie d'une maison !!! mais quelles con.nes c'est pas possible des histoires pareilles !!! 🤔🤮


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Septembre 2022)

Moi je suis dans le 22....bon vous l'aurez deviné vu mon pseudo 😅 et bien les puers nous ont dit en réunion que dans le 35, les assmats n'étaient pas autorisés à accueillir plus de 3 enfants....que c'était en effet hors référentiel.... Mais les puers ne valident pas la 4 ème place .... c'était comme pour nous dire : ne vous plaignez pas....vous n'êtes pas mal loti dans le 22.


----------



## violetta (6 Septembre 2022)

Sympa les jeux de vocabulaire chez angèle :
Alors, c'est quoi ça  ?
"Le caleçon de tonton"
Et ça "les culottes de tata"
Et ça  "le string de tata" !!!!
Ah j'me marre !!!!!


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Super 👍 
On a choisi le mauvais numéro 😞 
C’est vrai qu’elles nous demandent toujours de leur faire des déclarations sur l’honneur ! Elles m’ont relancé un an après leur visite surprise parce qu’elles n’avaient pas reçu ma déclaration sur l’honneur, en effet je leur avais envoyé un courrier RAR de 8 pages en mettant en copie le président du CD ! Comment je les ai envoyé bouler 🙌 
Et leur menace de nous retirer notre agrément si elles n’ont pas de réponse sous un mois, à chacun de leur courrier… 😩


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Ben moi j'exerce dans le 35 et j'ai 4 places depuis une quinzaine d'années ! C'est quoi cette histoire de ne pas valider la 4eme place ?! Jamais entendu parler de cela ... D'ailleurs j'accueille 4 enfants et ce sera encore le cas lors de mon projet renouvellement en mars prochain. Rrroooooo.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Tu es dans quel secteur Catie ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Rennes. Enfin la première couronne. Mais j'ai pratiqué sur rennes quelques années avant de me mettre un peu plus au vert.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Je suis à l’ouest de Rennes, à côté de Plélan le grand


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Je connais bien caro35. Ma grand mère maternelle y est née ! Très joli coin près de la forêt de Brocéliande. 🤩


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

C’est ça 😊


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

C'est à 20 minutes de voiture de chez moi !


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Ah ben, passe quand tu veux !


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Pareil ! 😉🙂


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Violetta pas de string chez Angèle !!!


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Catie, tu dépends du service agrément de Bain toi aussi ?


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

Angèle et Violetta, pas de string chez moi non plus 😂 trop inconfortable


----------



## Caro35 (6 Septembre 2022)

On l’appelle aussi le coupe-crottes 😮


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

j'habitais dans le 35, tout près de Rennes, quand on a pu accueillir 4 enfants, j'ai fais me demande rapidement, et je l'ai eu sans problème, pour un peu dans le 22, elles vous baratinent pour que vous acceptiez leurs abus


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Non caro35. De Rennes.


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 ,
Il faudrait que les assmats se regroupent pour faire valoir leur droit auprès du conseil départemental car les pratiques des puers ne sont pas normales ...il y a de l'abus. 
Une amie travaille dans le 35 et me dit que les puers sont très très exigeantes..... ça donne pas envie de travailler dans ce département.
Dans le sud de la France, les assmats se sont regroupées pour faire valoir leurs droits contre une pmi dont les puers se sentaient tout permis. Elles ont eu gain de cause ....
On est plus forts ensemble que seul. ( Je mets au masculin car il y a des hommes sur le forum, notamment @mickael 😉


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Septembre 2022)

@liline17 ,
Possible que la pmi de mon secteur nous baratine mais quand je vois les puers du secteur de @Caro35 , j'ai pas de mal à croire que certaines puers ne veulent pas délivrer de 4 ème place ....
Après reste deux jours à ma puer pour passer pour la demande d'extension de mon mari, après ce sera validé d'office ....mais vu qu'elle a une tendance a passé le dernier jour, je me dis que ça m'étonnerait qu'elle nous ait oublié....ce serait trop beau


----------



## Capri95 (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir !
Je ne voudrais pas faire du service à la personne.. les couches des petits passent encore ! mais celle de nos aînés c'est non !
Déjà que parfois les petits c'est pas rose j'imagine même pas les adultes !
Allez faire les courses c'est niet, déjà que pour moi faire les courses c'est aller à reculons, j'envois mon mari dès que je peux.
Le ménage, repassage bof, bof j'en fait assez chez moi j'imagine une TATIE DANIELE  
 @ Violetta Il y a certaine qui aime "Stromae"  par ici on dirait bien.

J'aime beaucoup quand il chante
Dites-nous qui donne naissance aux irresponsables?
Ah, dites-nous qui, tiens
Tout le monde sait comment on fait des bébés
Mais personne ne sait comment on fait des papas
Monsieur je sais tout en aurait hérité, c'est ça?
Il faut le sucer de son pouce où quoi?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi à part un peu de zèle comme pour l'histoire de mes lits parapluie,  tout c'est toujours bien passé. J'ai toujours une ou deux questions à poser. Elles aiment sentir ou penser qu'on a besoin de leurs lumières. Ça ne mange pas de pain et j'ai toujours eu un bon ressenti lors de mes visites de renouvellement. Bon ça reste un chouia anxiogène mais pas plus que ça. Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas eu à me plaindre de mes puers de secteur.


----------



## violetta (6 Septembre 2022)

Stromae, j'adore, c'est un génie !!!!!


----------



## Capri95 (6 Septembre 2022)

J'aime aussi beaucoup ce super artiste


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Septembre 2022)

Pfff Brocéliande a dû perdre sa beauté cet été.
J'aime beaucoup la Bretagne !


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

C'est vrai que j'ai la chance comme caro35 de vivre dans une belle région même si je préfère ma région familiale par mon père, grand père et au delà : le pays basque mon deuxième chez moi. Mon chez moi de coeur.


----------



## Caro35 (7 Septembre 2022)

J’adore le pays basque, on y a passé nos vacances d’été il y a plusieurs années déjà, on s’est dit que c’était un endroit où on s’installerait bien tellement c’est magnifique, calme et les gens sont accueillants.


----------



## Caro35 (7 Septembre 2022)

Entre océan, campagne, montagne et Espagne…


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Septembre 2022)

Tout pour vivre heureux ! Tu te baigne et une heure plus tard tu skie ! Et la piperade, les cerises noires, les fromages de brebis ...   😍🤩🍽️


----------



## violetta (7 Septembre 2022)

...et les fêtes de Bayonne, les chants basques...


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Septembre 2022)

⛱️⛰️🏞️🌶️🌳🐑🏄‍♀️⛷️🏂 .. et tant d'autres choses encore ! Euskal Herria maite zaitut  !! 💓


----------



## Caro35 (7 Septembre 2022)

On t’aime aussi Breizh


----------



## liline17 (7 Septembre 2022)

j'y avais pensé aussi, mais quand on a regardé les prix de l'immobilier, on a vite changé d'avis, ouf!


----------



## Angélique (9 Septembre 2022)

Aller chercher des périscolaires interdit dans certains départements,  il y a une loi?
Exemple: j'ai une fraterie le bébé et le grand en grande section...qui va chercher le grand à l'école ?
Bref pour le linge, il m'arrive même de laver les vêtements des accueils...


----------



## Angélique (14 Décembre 2022)

Tout va bien.
Le dialogue a fait son travail.
Pour répondre à celles qui ne comprennent pas que je dois laisser la petite devant l'école à ses parents...lorsque je suis à pieds RAS je peux rentrer chez moi avec les enfants mais en voiture je n'ai que 4 places et 5 enfants...voilà.


----------

